# Bumpedy Bump Gets Over 1 000 000 views!



## Stosta (9/11/17)

I've been watching this one this week and am personally pretty excited to see this!

Goes to show how much we all love looking at new gear, seeing what's the latest, and most importantly, what our fellow forum buddies are getting excited about!




Love it!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (9/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I've been watching this one this week and am personally pretty excited to see this!
> 
> Goes to show how much we all love looking at new gear, seeing what's the latest, and most importantly, what our fellow forum buddies are getting excited about!
> 
> ...


Totally agree. It is one of my favorite threads. Love seeing the new toys that people are getting and it always feels like a little bit of a shared experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## picautomaton (9/11/17)

My favourite thread, then comes Out and About

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/11/17)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Thanks for posting that @Stosta !
1 million views! Thats quite something.
Lol, and i wonder how many of those were a result of Skipper Fisher's vapemail

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (9/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for posting that @Stosta !
> 1 million views! Thats quite something.
> Lol, and i wonder how many of those were a result of Skipper Fisher's vapemail


With that impressive number of views I wonder how many of those posts resulted in FOMO taking over and the viewers giving in to temptation. I for sure have!

@Gizmo deserves special recognition for starting this thread! Keyboard Superhero or something like that.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/11/17)

Average of 683 views a day, daaaamn


----------



## RayDeny (10/11/17)

This thread more often then not is the start of the rabbit hole for many a poor person, myself included.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/17)

Well I arrived back safely in Durbs tonight... have a few parcels to open and will do some posts in the AM! Love this thread! One million VIEWS! Damn!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (10/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I arrived back safely in Durbs tonight... have a few parcels to open and will do some posts in the AM! Love this thread! One million VIEWS! Damn!


Welcome back @Rob Fisher 

I look forward to you bumping up those numbers a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I arrived back safely in Durbs tonight... have a few parcels to open and will do some posts in the AM! Love this thread! One million VIEWS! Damn!



Hey - welcome back @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

